# Cpu



## Olli-Web (25. September 2003)

hallo,
muss man einen prozessor installieren wenn man sich einen neuen drauf bauen will. wenn ja ist das kompliziert?
gruß
olli


----------



## blubber (25. September 2003)

nein, muss man nicht, und ist somit auch nix kompliziert 
Es kann höchstens sein, dass deine neue CPU einen anderen Front Side Bus hat, diesen musst du dann im Bios umstellen, das wars.

bye


----------



## Olli-Web (26. September 2003)

*---*

Was ist ein Frontsidebus?
gruß
olli


----------



## blubber (26. September 2003)

Der Systemtakt, mit der deine CPU betrieben wird. Anhand dieses Taktes und des Multiplikators wird der CPU Takt bestimmt.

z.B. 133 MHz FSB x Multiplikator 12,5 sind 1666 Mhz, was nem Athlon XP 2000 entsprechen würde.... (glaub ich  )

bye


----------



## Jamonit (1. Oktober 2003)

stimmt


----------

